# Crooked Arrow Archery Club



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

The address for the club is 515 Potter Road, Demorestville

It was dry last weekend, but we'll see Saturday during setup how wet the rain has made things...


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

just an FYI, but at this shoot there are 40 targets out. Should help get things moving along a little quicker.:wink:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Good luck everyone*

Have fun hope the weather is good


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*sunday shoot*

just wouldn't be the same without the 6'' of muck under your boots LOL  BUT AS ALWAYS SHOULD BE FUN GOOD SHOOTING ALL


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

*Crooked Arrow Shoot*

What time does this shoot start at ?


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Sunday shoot*

Great shoot people weather was not on our side, but great targets awesome shots very well done hats off to you all A-1 :darkbeer:


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

*best shoot I have been at yet*

Great shoot today the best one yet I have been to. The wind wasn’t on our side but that didn’t matter. It was a real challenge and a fun shoot. 
Again great shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Excccccccellnt*

Cheryl and the gang did a great job....FANTASTIC trophy's.. Cold as heck but a great venue and great targets... Had a blast just getting warm now... I picked up the trophys for the winners ....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Crooked arrow is to be congratulated for putting on a great shoot. Their new property is fantastic, hardwood bush primarily. The targets were challenging to put it mildly, just a great event. Thank God we were in the woods because the wind was howling. At one point a dead limb came down very close by. Because of Saturdays rains we had our usual seaway mud slog, wouldn't be the seaway without mud. Thanks very much to the whole crew responsible for putting on a great shoot. 

Durham is the next shoot June 14th.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Great job on the new course and the shoot on Sunday, it was a blast!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*excellent shoot*

had a great time very challenging excellent targets hats off to all :darkbeer:


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Course was challenging and well set up...Great job folks can't wait to try it
in better weather.


----------

